# Roboter programmieren mit Arduino



## RicKHuNt3R (28. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend,

Ich gehe derzeit in die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums. In NWT bauen wir derzeit Roboter, welche folgende Aufgabe erfüllen müssen:
Sie sollen in einem Parkour alle "Personen" (Magnete) mithilfe eines an dem Roboter angebrachten Magnets einsammeln.
Das ganze soll am besten mit Schaltern welche am Roboter angebracht sind realisiert werden. Sprich fährt der Roboter irgendwo dagegen, fährt er rückwärts etc.

Soweit zur Theorie 

In der Praxis ist der Roboter soweit gebaut.
Nur das Programm das ich geschrieben habe dazu funktioniert nicht so richtig. Das heißt die Schalter wollen nicht so ganz.
Hatte zuerst einmal das Programm mit 1nem Schalter programmiert gehabt und dann 3 weitere hinzugefügt. Seit dem Update auf 4 Schalter tut eigentlcih gar nichts mehr.
Leider habe ich den Fehler gemacht, dass ich die vorherige Version nicht gespeichert habe.
Könnte vllt. jemand der sich damit auskennt mal das Programm anschauen und ggf. den Fehler ausmerzen ^^ Wäre echt nett.

Das Programm ist im Anhang. Auf jeden Fall jetzt schon mal ein Danke.


----------



## MarkusU (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Sketch:

*snip*
const int buttonPin3 = 14;
*snip*

Pin 14 am Arduino ist = ?

Liebe Grüße,  Markus


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich kann deiner Aussage irgendwie nicht ganz folgen.

Aber heute hatte ich wieder NWT und da hat einer aus der Roboter AG drüber geschaut ... Hab auch nur noch 3 Schalter dran.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar ideen wie man die Aufgabe bestens erfüllen könnte 
Der Parkour sieht wie folgt aus (die Positionen der Magnete stehen bislang noch nciht fest):

Es handelt sich um ein Quadrat (2x2m) in welches 2 Bretter mit einer länge von ca. 1m befinden, die eine S-Form aus dem Quadrat machen.
Grafik kommt später vllt. noch ^^


----------



## MarkusU (29. Juni 2011)

Na ich nehme mal an, Du hast einen Arduino Uno oder? Der hat doch gar keinen Pin14 als Ausgang definiert (nach Pin 13 kommt GND). Ich vermute also, dass Du den Taster3 immer auf LOW hattest und deswegen nichts funktioniert.

Liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (30. Juni 2011)

Nein wir nutzen eigene Microcontroller (hat einer unserer Lehrer selber zusammengelötet) aber das Programm Arduino um diese zu Programmieren.


----------



## Fragile Heart (1. Juli 2011)

Was ist das für ein Controler?


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (3. Juli 2011)

ich glaube basiert iwie auf dem Arduino is aber auf die Wünsche der Lehrer oder so angepasst ... um ehrlich zu sein eig hab ich kein Plan xD


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

Sehr merkwürdig, aber da kann ich dann leider nicht helfen.


----------



## AuXilium (10. Juli 2011)

Der Mikrocontroller dürfte beim aktuellen UNO ein Atmega 328 sein, wenn es ein Arduino Mega ist, dann wird es wohl ein Atmega 2560 oder so sein.


----------



## Curry (29. August 2011)

Vielleicht könntest du uns ein bisschen mehr infos geben. 
Eine Shematic oder so.
Damit wir dir besser helfen können.

Ich sehe heir was von Pin 14 in den Posts. Kann ich mir eig schwer vorstellen


----------

